# Printer under 3000 rupees



## maverick121 (Feb 12, 2015)

I'm looking for a good all in 1 printer (print,copy,scan).I will be using it occasionally for academic purposes just random use.No bulk printing intended. 

I was not watching the printers and the technology updates for a while.

So please suggest me some


Thanks


----------



## quicky008 (Feb 15, 2015)

Canon mp 287 is a pretty good MFD-you can check it out.


----------



## pgmadhav (Mar 21, 2015)

I am planning to buy a Multifunction printer. I have found that HP inkjet printer are economical and consume very less ink. I have zeroed on HP Deskjet Ink Advantage 1515. My budget is Rs. 4000. Any suggetions?


----------



## sharma_atul85 (May 6, 2015)

Hi,

Can anyone share if you get the inks free with this printer or need to buy separately.
I took a quick review but was unable to figure out. 
HP Deskjet Ink Advantage 1515 All-in-One Printer - HP : Flipkart.com

Thanks !


----------



## saswat23 (May 6, 2015)

EPSON provides ink cartridges at cheaper price. HPones  will probably cost more.


----------



## wandering_biker@yahoo.com (May 16, 2015)

Hello maverick,

Just buy a Inkjet printer with CISS System like Brother J100 or Epson L110...


----------



## doomgiver (May 17, 2015)

Why not a laserjet? Or its not available in OP's price range?


----------



## bssunilreddy (May 17, 2015)

pgmadhav said:


> I am planning to buy a Multifunction printer. I have found that HP inkjet printer are economical and consume very less ink. I have zeroed on HP Deskjet Ink Advantage 1515. My budget is Rs. 4000. Any suggetions?





maverick121 said:


> I'm looking for a good all in 1 printer (print,copy,scan).I will be using it occasionally for academic purposes just random use.No bulk printing intended.
> I was not watching the printers and the technology updates for a while.
> So please suggest me some
> Thanks



Ricoh Aficio SP 200 -3700. (Laser MFP)

Link:Ricoh Aficio SP 200 Price in India: Buy Online on Snapdeal


----------



## aalok (May 18, 2015)

^ its single function.. not MFP


----------



## kunalgujarathi (May 18, 2015)

Sp 200 s


----------



## aalok (May 18, 2015)

how is 202sn. has afd & network compatible.. priced marginally lower than 200s


----------



## wandering_biker@yahoo.com (May 18, 2015)

canon mg2570 with DIY CISS sytem.....

Canon mg2570 MFP @2300 Amazon.in: Buy Canon PIXMA MG 2570 Multi Function Inkjet Color Printer Online at Low Prices in India | Canon Reviews & Ratings
Inkclub Ciss Kit @750 Inkclub Empty CISS Kit For Canon Printers(without Cartridges) - Buy Cartridges & Toners Online @ Best Price on Snapdeal.com
Inkclub Inks @400 Inkclub Compatible Canon Ink 100ml- 4(cmyk) - Buy Cartridges & Toners Online @ Best Price on Snapdeal.com

Simple solution....


----------

